# which broad head to use



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

I shoot a PSE at 50 lbs what broad head should i be shooting?


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Well for deer assuming your shooting a carbon arrow like most of us our, a 100gr. Tip is the most common. You have several style options. fixed blade,expandable blade,or a traditional style solid blade.

In the fix blade models Muzzy is the most used, there are 3&4 blade models that is up to hunters preference. Thunderheads are another common brand.

In the expandable models Rage is the most talked about brand. There you have many,many,many models to choose from.

In the traditional sector you are very limited these days, not very many hunters usea solid blade anymore. A good brand is Zwicky and those are in 2 or 4 blade styles.

Just scroll thru all the blogs on MS and guys are always talking about all the different styles and brands.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

rage 40ke would be good for you. i shoot 65 pounds and use them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

3 blade 100 gr Thunderhead baby! Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

hunt fish trap said:


> I shoot a PSE at 50 lbs what broad head should i be shooting?


Not enough info. More on the set up arrows bow model etc. To answer the above question off hand I would recommend a cut on contact head like the Magnus stingers or Motecs. Keep the cutting diameter around 1-1 1/8" and make sure your arrows are flying and hitting true, if the arrow is impacting the target sideways then you are loosing a ton of penetrating power and no broadhead design can make up for that.


----------



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

2016 alluminum arrows


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Roll With some muzzys I believe they have 85gr. Its bad to the bone!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

hunt fish trap said:


> 2016 alluminum arrows


Whats your length..that may be a bit light at 50lbs...broad heads will amplify problems if your underspined


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

85 or 100 grain g5 montecs. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

100 gr. Thunderheads.

Can't go wrong


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I would go with a cut on impact head...G5 Montec I have never gotten to fly well, but something similar. I use a Tru-Fire T1 and I have heard great things about Wac-Um broadheads. 

Anyways...any expandable takes energy to open the blades, and I personally love a tip that cuts on impact, instead of punching through. Also, for me personally I opt for optimum penetration as opposed to cutting diameter. A small, cut on impact head will give you the best chance for a pass thru and I will take 2 holes, over 1 any anyday. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

hunt fish trap said:


> 2016 alluminum arrows


I did a check on Easton's arrow selector using "Medium Cam", "50 pounds", and varied arrow length and tip weight. 
Basically, if your arrows are 28 inches you could use a 75 grain tip. If longer than 28 inches you are probably under spined and for best results would need a heavier arrow. 
If you backed down ro about 45 pounds and used a 100 grain tip (Thunderhead 100 highly recommended), you could still use 28 inch arrows. 
Before you go spending money and making adjustments - buy some varying tip weights and see if you can get good paper tuning. If you can tune with 100 grain, that would be my recommendation. 
If not either buy some heavier arrows or back down the poundage until you can get good arrow flight. A perfectly tuned arrow shot from 45 pounds will do a better job than a poorly tuned arrow shot from 50.
<----<<<


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Magnus Stinger 100 2 Blade... or an 85 grain...
Newaygo1


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I would recommed either Magnus 2-blade 100gr or Muzzy 100 gr. 

Good Luck and Good Shootin,


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Muzzys keep it simple 75gr MX3 and keep em sharp. You will watch em drop.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

As stated before you would probably want to stick with a fixed blade. I have never had any experiences with fixed blades but the only issue i would see would be accuracy. Ive hear that muzzy's work great but a family friend has had great success with the thunderhead. He used them for a large number ofyears and got every deer except for one which he lost but then found half eaten 3 days later. The shot was his fault so cant blame the broadhead. This was a guy who would take 2-3 deer on average a year. But ultimately the choice is yours.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Dropped by a 100 gr. 4 blade Slick Trick Magnum @ 15 yds....thats the exit side. 12 yd track.

Just my .02

Captn---

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Tru-N-Sea said:


> Dropped by a 100 gr. 4 blade Slick Trick Magnum @ 15 yds....thats the exit side. 12 yd track.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> ...


I've heard real good things about those heads...I checked them out and they looked pretty nice!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigoakdave (Jul 20, 2011)

I have used Muzzy's for at least 15 seasons now and they have always performed well!


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've taken raccoons with my slick trick 100 gr magnums. They make johnsonville size holes in them. I youtubed the slick trick hitting cylinder bricks and not busting up. Not even a chipped blade. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

